# How To Start A Campfire



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

1) Yes, we had water to put out fire if we had a problem
2) Two shovels in reach
3) Kids all understand this is ONLY done with parents
4) Kids understand they need to stay away from fire as it is starting

(notice the 2 marshmallow men my son added to the balcony)

Now that I've told you we were safe...enjoy our campfire starting tradition.

Oregon_Camper Campfire Starting


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Very cool! I mean Hot!

Dh was impressed...I gave it an awesome rating on YouTube


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It's taking FOREVER to load.......still waiting......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

VERY COOL!!! Of course, you've just set all Outbacker/FireFighter hearts a'pounding !!!!

What's it made of to burn that long?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> VERY COOL!!! Of course, you've just set all Outbacker/FireFighter hearts a'pounding !!!!
> 
> What's it made of to burn that long?


I thougth it would burn faster...but it turned out to be the right amount of time. Kids were impressed...and I raised the bar for my buddy. You can hear him say something about making a hotel for the next one.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> VERY COOL!!! Of course, you've just set all Outbacker/FireFighter hearts a'pounding !!!!
> 
> What's it made of to burn that long?


I thougth it would burn faster...but it turned out to be the right amount of time. Kids were impressed...and I raised the bar for my buddy. You can hear him say something about making a hotel for the next one.
[/quote]

I'll bet you raised your "Cool Dad" points considerably! As for your buddy's bar being raised.... I heard that...,which, of course, sent my mind off to create all kinds of .... um .... fun things to burn ....









How'd you make it?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Than is so cool, I think I will have make one of those really beings out the Pyro in you


----------



## STBNCBN (Feb 7, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> 1) Yes, we had water to put out fire if we had a problem
> 2) Two shovels in reach
> 3) Kids all understand this is ONLY done with parents
> 4) Kids understand they need to stay away from fire as it is starting
> ...


Nice, but needed more marshmallo men. It was almost as good as the one you posted last year playing with the loaded gun. I lost the link so please post it again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

STBNCBN said:


> Nice, but needed more marshmallo men. It was almost as good as the one you posted last year playing with the loaded gun. I lost the link so please post it again.


...not sure what you mean?

You trying to poke fun at playing with fire to start a campfire?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> How'd you make it?


Just have an idea and go from there. I cut out the windows with a router (cause routers are fun!)....the bored a hole in the top of the lower section to get the paper towel tube in. From there...build the top section...bore hole in roof...build a wooden chimney around paper towel tube...and you're good to go.

I prefer to glue all the pieces together vs. using nails. This takes a LOT longer, but I don't want to leave trash (nails/staples) in the campfire.

Give the kids the project to come up with an idea...then all of you make it together. Get times at home with the kids and great times camping with the kids.


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Very cool Jim. Great idea. You should sell kits.

Gives me an idea for my DD's old Barbie Playhouse.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sooooo - I presume this is made from wood? (Did I miss something? Was this already stated? If so - disregard this Post and return to your regularly scheduled program. If this had been a real question, all readers would have been so notified....







)


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

campmg said:


> Very cool Jim. Great idea. You should sell kits.
> 
> Gives me an idea for my DD's old Barbie Playhouse.


Or even better the Barbie Motorhome....that was a bear to put together!!!!

It was pretty neat to watch.

Gary


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Fire44 said:


> Very cool Jim. Great idea. You should sell kits.
> 
> Gives me an idea for my DD's old Barbie Playhouse.


Or even better the Barbie Motorhome....that was a bear to put together!!!!

It was pretty neat to watch.

Gary[/quote]

Hey Gary!

Maybe you should get one of these....should put you right in your element AND take the pressure off the "Fire Starting" part. Just be sure the hose is out of _YOUR _reach, or instinct may set in and all your efforts will (again







) go up in smoke!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> Sooooo - I presume this is made from wood? (Did I miss something? Was this already stated? If so - disregard this Post and return to your regularly scheduled program. If this had been a real question, all readers would have been so notified....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea...it is made from wood. I keep all kinds scrap wood laying around, so I always seem to find the perfect pieces to make something with.


----------



## 3athlete (May 14, 2006)

I thought the fire was cool but I was a bit disturbed about all the joking about the people in the house and not being able to get out...guess I've lost my sense of humor about fire being married to a FF.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

California Jim said:


> It's taking FOREVER to load.......still waiting......


Yeah... me too! I think I will go eat dinner and it "should" 
be loaded by the time I get back!









Darn Dial-Up!!!
MaeJae


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Very cool. Wish ihad thought of something like that when the kid's were younger


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

That is Sa-WeeeEEeeeT... Cool entertainment for the kids(and functional!)

Oh, BTW my dinner was delicious!!!















I guess you could say I had... dinner and a movie!!!























MaeJae


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Jim,

Pretty cool... I mean, HOT!

Great project. Fun to watch. Even more fun to enjoy in person.

Mark


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

I enjoyed that Jim, thanks.







I'm going to show my DH. He has all kinds of scrap wood as well & he makes bird houses out of it. If he watches your clever fire starting technique he may just make some for future camping trips.







I really liked the "Help Us" pop-up sign.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

On the scene, side Alpha, 2 story wood frame construction, heavy fire showing, have the next unit in pick it up at the corner, I will be establishing the camp fire house command......Oh and start the ladies aux for refreshments.


----------



## Paul and Amy (Jul 8, 2007)

3athlete said:


> I thought the fire was cool but I was a bit disturbed about all the joking about the people in the house and not being able to get out...guess I've lost my sense of humor about fire being married to a FF.


We agree with you. We don't believe we should teach children to have fun with fire, but to respect it and use it wisely, let children understand the power and devastation it can cause to people, nature, and environment. All it takes is a spark. Then again you are talking with survivers of the Florida 1998 fires, suffered severe damage to our home (3 months old), were evacuated for almost a week, only had 5 minutes to pack up what we could, and were basically told by authorities let our County burn because there was no way to control it (fend for your own lives). By the way, that fire that destroyed my neighborhood, my development, my town, my friends lives, left several neighbors homes gone, cars in shells, etc. - CNN welcomed us back as being the first ones allowed to view the damages and devastation in the area......this video was way to South Park for us.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

As they say, everyone has an opinion, and being a public website.......it is bound to not sit well with some.

I found it cute. I do agree that children should be educated about fire safety, and that is the responsibility of the parents.

I think it is an entertaining way to get a campfire started, and the kids should know the difference between a campfire starter and a real home fire.

Camping is all about fun and learning for the kids.....lets not take something that is just that, and turn it into something else.

Steve


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Very creative! Be safe and have fun!!


----------

